# Biotech



## AM (May 29, 2013)

Hello People

how is the scope of bio tech industry in Singapore? Any one working in this field


----------



## beppi (Jun 10, 2013)

Biotech is one of the industries identified by the Singapore authorities as strategically important to the country's future. There are several government-supported institutes and a growing number of companies in the field. Due to the nature of jobs created in Singapore (mostly R&D and higher skilled, less manufacturing), Ph.D.s in the relevant fields have the greatest job chances.


----------



## AM (May 29, 2013)

Thank you. What about just masters and not PHD


----------

